

Where would you look for co-founder? - onfocusin
http://www.onfocus.in/startup/view/building-a-startup-is-hard-but-doing-it-alone-is-even-harder-09-27-36
Building a startup is hard but doing it alone is even harder.
======
error
I think it's really hard to trust someone that you don't know!

I would go for a friend or colleague... but never family member :)

